# Picked up a new job



## lawdog (Jul 19, 2008)

Last year (pre SMF) I picked up a company Christmas party for a local car dealership (125 ppl or so), brisket and sausage only. I was able to cook several extra briskets on the side and had them pre sold before the cook even started (about 10).
I made a good little chunk of change off that cook and when I was working this years 4th of Juy cook the president of the car dealership told me to keep the 2nd sat in Dec. for this years party.
Yesterday I was approched by the pres of the water district association to do the cook for their association Christmas party on the thursday before the car dealership (125 ppl), brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad, pickles/peppers, bread and dessert.
Since I have room for 27 full packers on the DPP 70,


I should be able to pre-sell a buttload of extra briskets for the holidays plus the bucks I make off of the catering.
Sorry to post this so far in advance of the event, but I was excited that I picked up the extra gig and get to do all the cooking @ one time.
Looks like it will be a *SWEET *Christmas in the dog's house this year.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice rig and a good gig. What ya selling a brisketfor??


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job on the cooking gigs. Never hurts to make some cash having fun.


----------



## lawdog (Jul 19, 2008)

Wayside,
$8.00 a lb (that's what most commercial joints here are charging for custom cooking). I haven't sat down figured out my pricing on the full catered meal for the parties yet.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck.  Wish i had the huevos to try something like that.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 19, 2008)

That sounds like you got some smoking to do. Hopefully you also get to eat some of that too. Keep us informed, who knows, maybe you will get a few others to have to smoke for.


----------

